# Leftover Duck Breast - What To Do?



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2006)

I cooked duck breast last night for dinner and ended up with one cooked breast half leftover.  

Any thoughts on what I can do with it for dinner tonight?


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 24, 2006)

Slice over mesclun greens and serve with a maple vinaigrette.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 24, 2006)

You LUCKY devil you!!!!  I'd almost kill for leftover duck breast - lol!!!  Have so many Asian cookbooks with recipes for duck stirfries, yet never have any leftover roast duck to try them, & the parts bought separately are so expensive.

Here's a recipe that I'd like to try from The Food and Cooking of Thailand:

9 oz. wild duck meat
1 tbsp. sesame oil
1 tbsp. vegetable oil
4 garlic cloves, finely sliced
1/2 tsp. dried chili flakes
1 tbsp. fish sauce
1 tbsp. soy sauce
1/2 cup water
1 head broccoli, cut into small florets
coriander & 1 tbsp. toasted sesame seeds to garnish

(Variations: Bok choy or Chinese flowering cabbage can be used instead of broccoli.)

Cut the duck meat into bitesize pieces.  Heat the oils in a wok or large heavy frying pan & stirfry the garlic over a medium heat until golden but not burnt.  Add the duck & stirfry for a further 2 minutes (I'm assuming this is for raw duck meat).  Stir in the chili flakes, fish sauce, soy sauce, & water.  Add the broccoli & continue to stirfry for about 2 minutes or until just cooked through.  Serve on warmed plates garnished with coriander & sesame seeds.

Obviously, since your leftover duck is already cooked, the stirfry time would be less.  I also would not add the garlic first - it burns way too fast.  I'd add it at the same time you add the duck.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2006)

Sounds good.  Thanks for the ideas.


----------

